# panacur vs metronidazole



## renure (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi I am a long time foster for a Labrador rescue group. The last five dogs I have fostered all came down with giardia which was quickly taken care of by panacur. I currently have a lab/pyr mix 8 yr male. He came down with giardia and I used panacur again. This time though I have not seen the complete recovery I am used to seeing with panacur. So after a couple of days I started him on metronidazole. This seems to be working. I was wondering for all you long time dog people if there is are more then one strain of giardia making the rounds. I have been fostering for 7 yrs or so. I have had dozens of labs pass through our home but this is the first time I can recall that panacur didn't work for me. 

Thanks for any answers


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We usually do metronidizole for giardia (suspected or confirmed). Mostly because we keep a ton of it around, it's always worked well and it's handier to give than panacur. Our vet will sometimes prescribe both to be given concurrently. I've never asked his rhyme or reason behind it though...


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

When my puppy got giardia, the vet put him on both. Unfortunately, the metronidazole made him vomit, so it didn't work out for us. I'm not sure if it's different strains or if some dogs just have different reactions.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

There are most definitely different strains of Giardia and one in particular that is hard to kick. We usually just do another round of panacur and that gets rid of it.


----------

